# Charleston Then and Now



## dinodan

I've always been fascinated by "then and now" photos, and when I came across these pictures of Charleston in 1865, I could not resist going out and trying to shoot the same locations 143 years later. I don't know who the 1865 photographer was, but I don't think he'll mind me not listing the credit. This is where I found them:

http://www.civil-war.net/searchphotos.asp?searchphotos=Charleston,%20SC

The 1865 photos were taken during the city's occupation by Federal troops just after the end of the Civil War.

The subject of the first pair is the intersection of Broad St. and Meeting St.  Saint Michael's church is in the background. The building on the left is the old City Hall, which has recently been renovated.














This is the Old Market House on Meeting St.


----------



## LaFoto

Fascinating theme!
Any more of them? This is really an ambitious assignment you have given yourself and I like it a lot!


----------



## dinodan

Thank you!  There are a few more photos on that website, but most do not have such distinct reference points, and much of the city was in ruins in 1865.  It's definitely something that I would like to do more of.  I consider myself very lucky to live in such a beautiful and historic city!

I'm working on a portfolio of color shots of the historic district, and I'll soon begin posting them.  So stay tuned!


----------



## The Phototron

You should use the same lighting as the original, by that I mean the time of course. Also watch out for the perspective distortion.

As it as the originals look much much better.


----------



## dinodan

The Phototron said:


> You should use the same lighting as the original, by that I mean the time of course. Also watch out for the perspective distortion.
> 
> As it as the originals look much much better.


 
All true. 

The light was very diffuse today due to heavy overcast, so the hour wouldn't have made much difference. I needed to shift a bit to the left in the first photo, but unfortunately, that would have put me in the street with my back to traffic! Next time, I'm going to try the first one from further away with a longer lens (maybe an 85 or 105) to cut down on the parallax.

It's clear from the old photos that the light was coming from the west. For true accuracy, the time of year should be close, as well as the time of day. They were probably taken in the early spring (I think that the city fell in March of '65, and there are no leaves on the trees), so I'm going to go for a reshoot in a couple of months.

There's not much I can do about the lampposts and no parking signs.

I'm also going to use B&W film for the reshoot. (These are digital.) Work in progress... Thanks.


----------



## Pinus strobus

Very cool idea.  I really like it!


----------



## Lorielle99

i love this


----------



## IndieMe

This is amazing, when I look at these kinds of photos I feel all happy inside.


----------



## dinodan

Okay folks, stay tuned.  This one will have a "now" photo up tomorrow...


----------



## The Phototron

I look forward to it!

Reminds me of then and now photos of people. Very cool idea.

People are just so fascinated by change!


----------



## dinodan

The Phototron said:


> People are just so fascinated by change!


 
Yes, and perhaps more so by that which does not change!


----------



## The Phototron

dinodan said:


> Yes, and perhaps more so by what does not change!


Lol, true!


----------



## Antarctican

I'm really enjoying seeing these 'then and now' shots, and look forward to the next installment!


----------



## ScottS

There are actually books with this theme, really, really cool stuff. And if you live in a big enough city, there is probably a version for you... 

This is my version.  http://www.amazon.com/Denver-Then-Now/dp/1571457933


And your actually doing a great job!


----------



## dinodan

Here's the last one for now...


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Great job of getting the same pov/angle!


----------



## THORHAMMER

its like a twilight zone or something, very cool idea for a theme,,


----------



## dinodan

THORHAMMER said:


> its like a twilight zone or something, very cool idea for a theme,,


 
It kind of seemed like Twilight Zone today when I found this old headstone with my name on it...


----------



## dinodan

From the graveyard view, I turned my camera around 180 degrees and got this one.


----------

